# Shoulder width



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

hi ppl

i have really wide shoulders naturally, im starting to gain some good muscle on them, when i stretch etc or work out, they look even wider, i look really good for it, but when i relax, they seem to lean in towards my chest...

its as if my back is not strong anough to take the weight so it lets them lean in...

i feel a bit awkward when i start streching in the middle of morrisions or asda... i look a bit of a clown...

any tips to straighten them out???

cheers


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

work your back harder?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

pics would be useful


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

xpower said:


> work your back harder?


 thats what im getting at.. which excercises can i do to work my back even harder?


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

Barker said:


> pics would be useful


cant take pics at the mo

im at work.

will try to get some up on my avatar when i get chance...


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ben10 said:


> thats what im getting at.. which excercises can i do to work my back even harder?


Deadlifts and medium grip chins


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Bent over rows

Deadlifts

Pull ups

Make sure you have good form / full range of motion :thumbup1:

I know someone who had this but he only trained his chest and never his back :laugh:

I guess its some kind of muscle inbalance and your chest shoulders are pulling in?


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

upper cross syndrome... tight chest and bis or weak back.... lots and lots of bent over rows mate!!


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Deadlifts and medium grip chins


 could someone explain the medium grip chins?

cheers

*reps*


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

GymMad said:


> Bent over rows
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


could you also explain the bent over rows please?

cheers

*reps*


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> upper cross syndrome...


whats this then? is it a genuine term?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> upper cross syndrome... tight chest and bis or weak back.... lots and lots of bent over rows mate!!


This.










Row row row your back, get those scapula retractors and depressors going!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Ben10 said:


> could you also explain the bent over rows please?
> 
> cheers
> 
> *reps*


www.youtube.com

Search for the exersizes :thumbup1:



Ben10 said:


> whats this then? is it a genuine term?


http://backintoit.com/what-is-upper-crossed-syndrome/


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

cheers everyone... much appreciated.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Rows as said... heavy and at least as much back workout as you do chest... if not more...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

if you don't know what a bent over row is, you're definately doing something wrong


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Barker said:


> if you don't know what a bent over row is, you're definately doing something wrong


Maybe he is just starting out so does not know certain exercises and how to do them, what better place to come for advice (well from some of us) :cursing:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Muscle imbalances, this is why for every pushing motion I like to do a pull

Shoulder press - pull up

Bench - Bent row

etc etc

I had a mate who for years hardly worked his back now his shoulder pops out like Mel Gibsons in Lethal weapon lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sy. said:


> Face pulls..


I pull faces all the time but it only gets me in trouble...


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Maybe he is just starting out so does not know certain exercises and how to do them, what better place to come for advice (well from some of us) :cursing:


 well i have been training for nearly 12 months now, got my BF from 25% down to 14% so i feel im in a good position to start body building...

im just trying to gain as mush info as i can... cheers


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ben10 said:


> well i have been training for nearly 12 months now, got my BF from 25% down to 14% so i feel im in a good position to start body building...
> 
> im just trying to gain as mush info as i can... cheers


Well done :thumb: plenty of info on here to help you obtain what you are after


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> Maybe he is just starting out so does not know certain exercises and how to do them, what better place to come for advice (well from some of us) :cursing:





> i have really wide shoulders naturally,* im starting to gain some good muscle on them*


*
*

*
This shows he's already been training a little while, if he's not training his back and hes already putting on muscle in other places, of course he's going to run into a spot of bother*


----------



## Ben10 (Jan 17, 2010)

Barker said:


> This shows he's already been training a little while, if he's not training his back and hes already putting on muscle in other places, of course *he's going to run into a spot of bother*


i didnt know that 12 hours ago, let alone 12 months ago...

hence the reason i have asked for some advice...

the advice i have recieved has been appreciated and i will take it onboard and see what results come of it...

cheers


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> upper cross syndrome... tight chest and bis or weak back.... lots and lots of bent over rows mate!!


What syndrome?


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

upper cross syndrome google it!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Just sort your posture out, conciously draw your shoulders back and hold your head high, eventually it will become subconcious, what I did, look much better for it.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> upper cross syndrome google it!


Just looked it up, I have bad posture and rounded shoulders witha a long neck lol. I also have PE which might have something to do with it.


----------

